# Bat file on server 2008 on the DC



## Roloch (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm attempting to create a bat file on a DC of a windows server 2008 for a network drive created using a Buffole drive which has its own user name and password, I got the majority of the bat file down I'm just confused on how to add the command for it to automatically put in the Buffole drives username and password in the bat file wondering if anyone can help me with this?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You would probably need to look at the Manual for the Buffalo drive to see if this is possible or not.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Can you use the Buffalo station as a drive in 2008 using iSCSI initiator?


----------



## iansjack (Nov 28, 2010)

I may have misunderstood your question, but doesn't the command:

net use t: \\Buffalo\sharename password /user:username

(with the appropriate values filled in) do the job?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

iansjack said:


> I may have misunderstood your question, but doesn't the command:
> 
> net use t: \\Buffalo\sharename password /user:username
> 
> (with the appropriate values filled in) do the job?


That should work if his Buffalo drive supports SMB/CIFS.
That is what I was kind of eluding to in my first post. He didn't tell us what make or model the drive was so it is hard for us to read the user manual for them.


----------



## Roloch (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry for taking so long to reply wih the model number. The model is TS-XE8.0TL/R5


----------



## iansjack (Nov 28, 2010)

I think that all Buffalo NAS servers support SMB; that model certainly does.


----------



## Roloch (Feb 14, 2012)

Forgot to also mention that the Buffalo drive is connected into a domain that is being ran off virtual servers using VMware for a taclan system


----------

